# SAN FRANCISCO - by hkskyline #7



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Coit Tower offers a panoramic view of San Francisco, and is quite readily accessible by bus from Fisherman's Wharf.



















































































































































































































































































































































































Part 6 : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=488394
Part 5 : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=487862
Part 4 : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=487619
Part 3 : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=486277
Part 2 : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=482992
Part 1 : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=477838

Visit my new San Francisco gallery on my website :
http://www.globalphotos.org/sanfrancisco.htm


----------



## somelc (Nov 15, 2007)

MUY HERMOSA


----------



## Truth-be-told (Nov 4, 2007)

*Eye-----c a n d y*

This city looks amazingly beautiful! I don't think there is a city more beautiful. Perfect mix of amazing architecture, views, culture, weather. WWOOWW


----------



## LMCA1990 (Jun 18, 2005)

Great pix. SF is so beautiful. I really liked the architecture in those houses kay:


----------



## StevenW (Sep 12, 2002)

I never get tired of San Francisco! 
Beautiful City!! :yes:


----------



## pwright1 (Jun 1, 2003)

Wow I absolutely love this city.


----------



## Ralphkke (Mar 15, 2007)

_A beautifull city!_


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

fantastic... i hope i can visit this city one day....


----------



## Davodavo (Apr 28, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/david_crespo/sets/72157625330534762/


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

nice city by the bay.I was there in 2007 and I love the city.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice photos from San Francisco... well done :cheers:


----------



## 7t (Jun 4, 2006)

A bit too dense and not as clean and organized as SD but it has the charm and history behind it. San Fran is very cosmopolitan, probably the most european-like city in the country. Major fashion brands are headquartered here. Best wine region in the state, Silicon Valley.. etc
If San Fran were as clean and organized as SD and it had its beaches it would be the perfect city.


----------



## Talbot (Jul 13, 2004)

Beautiful!


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

cool shots.


----------



## lezgotolondon (Aug 31, 2010)

Judging from photos, infos, movies SF is probably the best city in the U.S and One of the best in the world (with the Bay metropolitana area)

So what kind of problems Sf has?

-I know there are/were homeless in the center
-Foggy weather in the morning.
-Temperature change fast during the day.


----------



## Huti (Nov 13, 2008)

Totally GTA, lol


----------



## shtoopid (Jun 15, 2010)

lezgotolondon said:


> Judging from photos, infos, movies SF is probably the best city in the U.S and One of the best in the world (with the Bay metropolitana area)
> 
> So what kind of problems Sf has?
> 
> ...


the city is lovely, but has terrible weather. it doesn't get too hot or too cold or too rainy, but the beaches especially are uncomfortable basically all year round


----------



## lezgotolondon (Aug 31, 2010)

shtoopid said:


> the city is lovely, but has terrible weather. it doesn't get too hot or too cold or too rainy, but the beaches especially are uncomfortable basically all year round


why? winds? fog?

what about the surroundings weather? is it better? maybe under the SF peninunsula,near San Jose, on the other side of the bay, on north.

California seems to have a awesome climate, and SF area better landscapes and urban areas than LA and San diego.

Seems perfect. you mention that problem, can you describe it better? mabe looks terrible to you because you live in this place, but for people who came from other climates could be better, at least a slighty less terrible :nuts:


----------



## Ah! Monterrey (Nov 20, 2006)

I would like to understand why S.Francico only has 800,000 Habitants; When the city is one of the biggers of USA


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

one of my favorite cities......more photos?


----------



## shtoopid (Jun 15, 2010)

Ah! Monterrey said:


> I would like to understand why S.Francico only has 800,000 Habitants; When the city is one of the biggers of USA


it's not. it's actually pretty small compared to la, houston, ny, chicago, ect.

it's not even the biggest city in the san francisco bay area


----------



## Soul_13 (May 10, 2005)

The metro area it's around 4.5 million and because it's the 2nd most dense city in US it feels much bigger that Houston. I visited last year and after New York's by far the most beautifull and vibrant city. It has a proper continental feeling. Loved it


----------



## shtoopid (Jun 15, 2010)

lezgotolondon said:


> why? winds? fog?
> 
> what about the surroundings weather? is it better? maybe under the SF peninunsula,near San Jose, on the other side of the bay, on north.
> 
> ...


most of the bay area has great weather, but the city is always just a little bit colder, windier, and less sunny than its surroundings. it does change a little bit depending on which part of the city you're at.
i've lived in good weather my whole life, but i guess if you're from london, or seattle, or something then it's pretty nice i guess.


----------



## shtoopid (Jun 15, 2010)

Soul_13 said:


> The metro area it's around 4.5 million and because it's the 2nd most dense city in US it feels much bigger that Houston. I visited last year and after New York's by far the most beautifull and vibrant city. It has a proper continental feeling. Loved it


yeah, but that's the bay area. most of those cities aren't even direct suburbs of san francisco


----------

